# Miter Saw Vacuum Switch



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I've been using the I socket for a lot of years and still haven't burned it up yet.


----------



## kwandrsn (May 10, 2014)

I havent had a chance to use my ivac yet maybe tomorrow


----------

